# Who do I contact



## Seral39 (Sep 18, 2006)

'Sup people.

where I should email to contact about a link exchange?!

Hoping for help. Bye


----------



## bobw (Sep 18, 2006)

Use the contact link at bottom of main page.

I don't think the owner does this.


----------

